# SS Montcalm captain Arthur Rothwell



## Tracey22 (May 3, 2018)

I believe that my great grandad was the captain of the ship


On 12/3/1932 she rescued 27 men and the captain's dog from the rescue tug REINDEER in heavy seas off Halifax.


Looking for any information in relation to this

Thank you 
Tracey


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Tracey,

From The Scotsman 24 May 1932.

"Sir Percy Mackinnon, at Lloyd’s Lendenhall Street, London yesterday, presented a Lloyd’s silver medal to Second Officer H.S. Knight, and bronze medals to the other members of a boat’s crew of the Canadian Pacific Railway steamer MONTCALM for rescuing the crew of the salvage tug REINDEER, which got into difficulties when putting out to help a liner 300 miles from Halifax last March.
A bronze shield to be placed in the MONTCALM, was presented to the captain of the vessel, Captain Arthur Rothwell.
Sir Percy explained that although the MONTCALM was within 600 yards of the REINDEER it occupied the boat’s crew fifty minutes to reach the tug, and oil had to be pumped on to the sea to enable the boat to achieve its mission."


The REINDEER had left to help the disabled German steamer HARBURG but later she reported in distress of Sable Island. The MONTCALM rushed to the tug's assistance and landed 28 of her crew back in Halifax. 
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Tracey22 (May 3, 2018)

Thank you very much
Tracey


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I presume this is your man - Captain Arthur Rothwell b. 1879, Aughton, Lancashire.
He has 3 cards in the Fourth Register of Seamen which detail some of his ships.

His WW1 medal file held at Kew in piece *BT 351/1/122619 *

His WW2 medal file held in *BT 395/1/84487 *
The medal files can be downloaded to your computer for £3.50 each - there will probably be other files that will need a researcher to obtain for you details on request.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Tracey22 (May 3, 2018)

Hi,

I would have to check with my mother, I do know that my grandad was from Formby, which looking isn’t too far from Aughton. 

That is amazing, we have discovered some items linked to the Montcalm, but extremely interesting to learn more 

Thank you for all your help 
Tracey


----------

